# Introduction



## Perfectashlar357 (May 10, 2017)

Greetings Brethren of the craft, Good Brother Johnson, here, hailing from Oakland Lodge # 65 aka Oaktown 3-5-7 out of Jacksonville, FL under the Most Worshipful Grand Union Lodge of Florida,PHA.
I currently reside in South Florida. I'm looking for a good home in the West Palm Beach, FL area. 
 I am always looking to engage the brothers of my worldwide brotherhood and build  on the knowledge I already possess.

Peace


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 10, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. You will find a lot of good conversation here.


----------



## Keith C (May 10, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.  I hope you find a Lodge in your new area that is a great fit for you.


----------



## Perfectashlar357 (May 10, 2017)

Thank very much Warrior1256 and Keith C.
I look forward building with the brothers 

Travel lightly


----------



## Bloke (May 11, 2017)

Greetings from Australia and welcome to the forum


----------



## goomba (May 11, 2017)

Welcome to the site brother!


----------



## Brother JC (May 12, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## Revil Catus Faustian (May 13, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Greetings from Australia and welcome to the forum


Thank you so much.


----------



## oldjumpmaster (May 19, 2017)

Welcome to the forum brother


----------



## Revil Catus Faustian (May 20, 2017)

Thank you so much brother.


----------



## Revil Catus Faustian (May 20, 2017)

goomba said:


> Welcome to the site brother!


Thank you brother.


----------



## Revil Catus Faustian (May 20, 2017)

oldjumpmaster said:


> Welcome to the forum brother


Thank you brother.


----------

